# Shrinky Dink Tag link! You have to see this



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

You guys have to see this. I cannot even describe how cute. Collar tags made from Shrinky Dinks that she printed on her inkjet! She has a template and photos of each step. Of course if you are very crafty you could make your own template. Here is the link for the blog http://makingitlovely.com/2008/03/21/a-key-chain-and-a-dog-tag/

and here is a link for the inkjet ShrinkyDinks http://www.goestores.com/catalog.aspx?Merchant=shrinkydinks&DeptID=85987

For those of you who dont know Shrinky Dinks are stiff pieces of plastic that you can draw things on, or print things on now, and you put them in the oven for 3-5 mins and they shrink up and thicken. When I was little we used to make zipper pulls and magnets and such from them.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I make shrinky dink keychains like that all the time. They're the neatest! I remember the old shrinky dinks from when I was kid - OOPS, I'm giving away my age LOL


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats ok, so did I! My mom recently did some with my 9 year-old and I told the kids who ride my schoolbus about them and even the ones who are seniors this year said 'what are shrinky dinks?' So, I just told them that they are 'retro'. lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder if puppy teeth can crunch through it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

never heard of them but thery so sweet


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I don't know if puppy teeth can crunch thru them or not...They are VERY hard plastic when they are done and Zoe cannot reach her collar tags to chew on them, so, with her, it would be a moot point.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey can contort in any way to reach his collar, tag or anything else he wants to get in his mouth! He is an odd boy! lol


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I know what they are. Now I wish I had a printer, lol.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Will those "Make Your Own" packets work in a printer or will those only work for coloring? Or does anyone have a link of where to find shrinky dinks for your printer?


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh Wow...Shrinky Dinks!! What a blast from the past!! I think I'm gonna try this.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Will those "Make Your Own" packets work in a printer or will those only work for coloring? Or does anyone have a link of where to find shrinky dinks for your printer?


The inkjet paper's not very easy to find. I ordered mine from here:

http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=93897&dep=50&cat=2&subcat=37&Search=Y

I believe I also got some at Michaels (craft store) when it first came out.


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

Craft Etc is also the online store for Hobby Lobby so I went there today and found the Shrinky Dink inkjet paper for $10. It was on the kid crafts aisle...crayons, sidewalk chalk, etc.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks hollysmommy and jenn. I'm gonna have to try this.


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've made 4 tags (2 for Chico and 2 for my cat) and my son wanted me to also make him a keychain using a picture of Chico. I printed them up this morning and will post a picture once I bake them.

*crosses fingers that they turn out OK*


----------

